# Hey there...



## JackMVHS (Feb 7, 2009)

I have been searching and lurking on the ControlBooth site for a while now, gaining plenty of knowledge along the way, and thought it was time for me to introduce myself.


 

My name is Jack and I go to Mounds View High School in Arden Hills, Minnesota. I have not been in theatre long, but long enough to love it and to have learned a ton. I am a sophomore, but am already in charge of almost everything crew later, next year I will be the one in charge.

I know how to do the basics of almost everything in theatre, but I have taken a particular interest in lighting. Before I came along our schools plays consisted of lights on and lights off. We have just started introducing gels, gobos, and lighting only needed parts of the stage. I hope to further this greatly, but need help from you guys.


 
Kokonut High

As a freshman I was a part of "Kokonut High" and "Singin' in the Rain" (This was first with gels). I ran sound FX in Kokonut High and was a "backstage tech manager" as I called myself in Singin in the Rain (I performed random tech things backstage).


 
You Can't Take it With You

This fall I was light board OP for "You Can't Take it With You". We hired a technical advisor for this play and I learned a ton about lighting.

Our school only puts on 2 plays a year, comedy in fall and a musical in the spring, and we like to put a lot of time and energy into them to make them as good as possible. Therefore I will be asking for help frequently this spring as I am designing and running lights for "Beauty and the Beast". I am very excited about this experience and am excited to learn from the best of you!

~Thanks,
Jack
Mounds View High School
Arden Hills, MN

PS If anyone needs to make a simple rain mechanism, email or pm me.


----------



## DaveySimps (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome Jack. Great introduction. We appreciate the pictures, as we can be a nosy bunch. Glad to have you here.

~Dave


----------



## JackMVHS (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks, I'm glad you took the time to read and reply to my little intro there!


----------

